# Most embarrassing pic of yourself



## Mattmc74 (Oct 18, 2008)

Title says it all. Post your most embarrassing or hated pic of yourself. Real photos not photo shopped.

Here is my contribution. I really hate this pic! I look like such a dumbass!! I was REALLY drunk when it was taken!


----------



## Trespass (Oct 18, 2008)

That Tele is mad hot!


----------



## Tiger (Oct 18, 2008)

Its a skinny Tito Ortiz!


----------



## abyss258 (Oct 18, 2008)

I guess I don't have an embarrassing picture; I have no shame 

But I'll just put this here..


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 18, 2008)

abyss258 said:


> I guess I don't have an embarrassing picture; I have no shame
> 
> But I'll just put this here..



haha........................right... so who's the guy in the mask?


----------



## cool2bahdude (Oct 18, 2008)

Ughh.... This was about 18 months ago. I'm the one with the glasses. I have no idea how it turned out this bad.

And no, we are not being paid by Dr. Pepper for this picture


----------



## abyss258 (Oct 18, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> haha........................right... so who's the guy in the mask?



I didn't even think of it like that haha


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 18, 2008)

Not embarressed by it, but in the name of fun, I'm posting this. This is me, with corpsepaint, and a face drawn on my stomach:






The white paint on my beard makes my face look amazingly wide.


----------



## lobee (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh man. As soon as I saw that picture I thought of this:


----------



## winterlover (Oct 19, 2008)

not embarassing but really funny. we were dicking around really fucked up, someone said make a metal face so i was like
"Blaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!"


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 19, 2008)

this is sorta of me. 
i like it though haha


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 19, 2008)

These are all great so far! Karls is the best yet!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 19, 2008)

Trespass said:


> That Tele is mad hot!



here is a better pic of it.


----------



## winterlover (Oct 19, 2008)

/\

you're sooooo metal LOL ;D


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 19, 2008)

Tiger said:


> Its a skinny Tito Ortiz!



    Thats not the first time I have heard that!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> this is sorta of me.
> i like it though haha


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2008)

this isn't me, but i wonder who in the world is this guy??


----------



## Heeboja (Oct 23, 2008)

You mean the retarded dude in the back or the "Yay I'm in a fucking rollacoaster... Yay. I'm so frikin excited" dude in the middle?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a really good picture of me cooking breakfast while I'm on vacation, but if I posted it, I'd probably get banned


----------



## Randy (Oct 23, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I have a really good picture of me cooking breakfast while I'm on vacation, but if I posted it, I'd probably get banned



Black bars FTW!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, you really can't see anything, there's a bowl in the way, which makes it priceless, but I don't want it on the net  I'd show it to people, but once it hits the internet, that's it, I'll be the next Star Wars Kid, or Moshzilla


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you for not posting it! I'd have the same face as the dude in the back in the picture I posted on the last page!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually it's pretty funny, you'd probably laugh your ass off


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 23, 2008)

HAUCH said:


>



I don't know how you could post this pic on a thread titled "Most embarrassing pic of yourself" because that my friend, is a pic of awesomeness.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Oct 23, 2008)

Old Pic

Look how Evil I am!!!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 23, 2008)

Stoned as hell a year or so ago... I whitied


----------



## Randy (Oct 23, 2008)

Metal Matt wins.


----------



## Harry (Oct 24, 2008)

I can beat everyone single one of these pics.
Problem is, it's so much more embarrassing than anything posted so far, once people start topping even a pic I will consider posting, this thread will turn so ridiculous


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 24, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, you really can't see anything, there's a bowl in the way, which makes it priceless, but I don't want it on the net  I'd show it to people, but once it hits the internet, that's it, I'll be the next Star Wars Kid, or Moshzilla



Post that, and anything of Cassandra.


----------



## Naren (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't have any embarassing pics. Not to say that there never have been any. It's just that I destroy any pics of myself that I consider embarassing.



HAUCH said:


>



How the fuck are either of those pics embarassing?! 

Unless it's some inside joke like "I'm so embarassed to be playing a Dean" or something.

Or is it like "I'm embarassed that I'm this fucking awesome and totally metal"?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 25, 2008)

Meshuggah has a *VERY* bad effect on me.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 26, 2008)

^


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2008)

All_&#165;our_Bass;1255343 said:


> Meshuggah has a *VERY* bad effect on me.



That's a _total_ Jens Kidman face.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 26, 2008)

HAUCH said:


>



Thats not a embrassing pic! Actully its pretty badass! Nice haircut by the way, I have the same one!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 26, 2008)

Randy said:


> That's a _total_ Jens Kidman face.


 
I know, that's the idea.
Whenever I takes goof-off pics with my buds I either


A.) Do an *'Immortal'*

or, more commonly

B.) Do my best Jens impression


----------



## kristallin (Oct 26, 2008)

HAUCH said:


>



Is that a pink Daisy Rock in the top right corner? Only a man secure in his Metalness could rock a pink guitar and get away with it... do you have the grapes? 

Just messin' wiv ya, those are some dangerous looking Vs there!


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 26, 2008)

kristallin said:


> Is that a pink Daisy Rock in the top right corner? Only a man secure in his Metalness could rock a pink guitar and get away with it... do you have the grapes?
> 
> Just messin' wiv ya, those are some dangerous looking Vs there!



that's the Bernie Rico factory I believe, and the pink one is his daughter's guitar.


----------



## kristallin (Oct 26, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> ... the pink one is his daughter's guitar.



That's what they all say


----------



## Naren (Oct 26, 2008)

kristallin said:


> That's what they all say



Dude, I wish I had one of those. I'd tune it down to B, put some EMGs or Blackouts in it and play it for one or two songs live. It'd be kickass.


----------



## kristallin (Oct 26, 2008)

Naren said:


> Dude, I wish I had one of those. I'd tune it down to B, put some EMGs or Blackouts in it and play it for one or two songs live. It'd be kickass.



What, the Daisy Rock? They are actually pretty nice guitars, I dig their LP style guitars, if only they didn't have that emo nautical star inlay in the body...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 26, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> that's the Bernie Rico factory I believe, and the pink one is his daughter's guitar.


 
I want it!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 26, 2008)

kristallin said:


> What, the Daisy Rock? They are actually pretty nice guitars, I dig their LP style guitars, if only they didn't have that emo nautical star inlay in the body...


there's another one which has a sun on it instead

those are pretty kickass ones too, the red ones have duncan designed blackouts in them


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Naren (Oct 27, 2008)

kristallin said:


> What, the Daisy Rock? They are actually pretty nice guitars, I dig their LP style guitars, if only they didn't have that emo nautical star inlay in the body...



Yeah, either a pink Daisy Rock shaped like a heart, a pink Hello Kitty strat, or the Doraemon guitar.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 27, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1256127 said:


>


----------



## mindstorm (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm the fat bugger with the green hair. Although that was 3 years ago, and I was only 12


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 28, 2008)

^  Its the Joker as a kid! Great pic!


----------



## Infused1 (Oct 28, 2008)

More funny than anything.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 30, 2008)

Infused1 said:


> More funny than anything.



Were is the end result pic


----------



## Infused1 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> Were is the end result pic



It kind of looked like this. but no picture of after. This was after a big bottle of Vodka and strangely, I didnt puke or have a hangover, ABSOLUTE is the best!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## abyssalservant (Nov 13, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1256127 said:


>



I would like it duly noted that that's MY sexy hard cider poster in the background, which I won in a raffle at the most metal bar/burger joint in Chicago. And I have copies of one of those black metal fliers in the background on purple and pink paper.

Because.





That's a photo of the original lineup of Algonquin, IL psych rock band The Pipers (thepipersband.com). In junior high. Pre-band.

The Pipers are actually doing cool music now, really not sure what genre or 3 to call it. Recording some manner of CD at present.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 13, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1273285 said:


>



  Those are some great pics!!


----------



## sami (Nov 13, 2008)

you crack me up AYB!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> Those are some great pics!!



Its a giant Brian May with a 4 string!


----------



## oompa (Nov 13, 2008)

holy carp!  do you by any chance have a brother named Earl!?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 13, 2008)

Holy Shit! He looks just like that dude!


----------



## sami (Nov 13, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> Its a giant Brian May with a 4 string!



ROFL!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 25, 2008)

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v288/172/41/1172386551/n1172386551_30077660_4163.jpg


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)

i also have an embarrassing virtual guitar i recently built hahahahahaahh i had no idea it would sound so great!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## jymellis (Nov 25, 2008)

oompa said:


> holy carp!  do you by any chance have a brother named Earl!?



holy shit in the bottom picture you look like private pyle from full metal jacket when he goes apeshit!!


----------



## Giamatti (Nov 25, 2008)

All Your Bass owns this thread.


----------



## arktan (Nov 25, 2008)

hufschmid said:


> i also have an embarrassing virtual guitar i recently built hahahahahaahh i had no idea it would sound so great!



If it were a reversed headstock i'd be all over it 

And the Hufchup is included, right? 

Gruess us Bade


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 25, 2008)

arktan said:


> If it were a reversed headstock i'd be all over it
> 
> And the Hufchup is included, right?
> 
> Gruess us Bade



hell yeah it comes out from the headstock lmao


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 1, 2008)

hufschmid said:


> i also have an embarrassing virtual guitar i recently built hahahahahaahh i had no idea it would sound so great!



 Thats awesome - baritone chewing gum.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 1, 2008)

Got way too drunk that night! Got caught off guard when the pic was taken.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 1, 2008)

According to some, my profile pic. =(


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 1, 2008)

^ Post it!


----------



## sami (Dec 1, 2008)

hufschmid said:


>



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Looks like someone is already enjoying theirs:


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 1, 2008)

sami said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Looks like someone is already enjoying theirs:


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's my worst, about a year ago. Lets just say things went wrong... very wrong.






Wow. My hair was short.

And now, here's my death metal face.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 1, 2008)

The first pic is funny, but the second pic is pretty badass!


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 1, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> The first pic is funny, but the second pic is pretty badass!


I aim to please. 

It should go in the horns thread but I took it myself so that evens things out.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 1, 2008)

Me drunk off my ass on Burbon street! Man that was a great time.
I'm on the left. I have no idea who is in the middle!?!?! Dude just showed up!


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 1, 2008)

me and Jona Nido (the ocean) getting stupid at my house


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 2, 2008)

^ Thats a great pic!


----------



## død (Dec 2, 2008)

This probably isn't the best thread to introduce myself in. Ah, fuck it, I'll post some embarassing pics anyways!
From Wacken this year. Too drunk, lol!















I don't even know what too say about this one.





Somehow, all of the pictures taken of me end up looking like that. Guess I'm just naturally ugly


----------



## petereanima (Dec 2, 2008)

rofl, i would rep you for these pics, and for the mambo kurt shirt.


----------



## død (Dec 2, 2008)

petereanima said:


> rofl, i would rep you for these pics, and for the mambo kurt shirt.



Well thank you! Plenty more where they come from! You know Mambo Kurt? Been to Wacken?


----------



## petereanima (Dec 2, 2008)

never been to Wacken, but saw Mambo Kurt at the With Full Force in 2003...also he plays in Austria once a year.


----------



## død (Dec 2, 2008)

I see! He's so fucking hilarious live! Too much beer + Mambo Kurt = <3


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 2, 2008)

død;1293771 said:


> I don't even know what too say about this one.


I know what to say. Nice hat.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 2, 2008)

Do I win?


----------



## FlyingBanana (Dec 2, 2008)

død;1293771 said:


>


 
Hey....it's Ozzy's son Jack with a blonde wig....


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 2, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Do I win?



Define "win."


----------



## Stitch (Dec 2, 2008)

By having the most embarassing picture!


----------



## thebhef (Dec 2, 2008)

In this game, no one wins. But there are losers.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 2, 2008)

^


----------



## sami (Dec 2, 2008)

and stitch. that pic was creepy!


----------



## budda (Dec 2, 2008)

Stitch said:


>



this is how stitch enticed shawn at the beginning...


----------



## halsinden (Dec 2, 2008)

i like to call this... 'the bateman'









this is actually the head of interlock's last record label that i'm lying on

and for the truly abysmal, 'shoot me if there's proof' dodgy-goth past evidence:





H


----------



## abysmalrites (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, I suppose this may be worth posting. Third from the left is me.

This was about two years ago at a dodgeball tournament.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 2, 2008)

Hal,  



halsinden said:


> H



This has a cool/funny Devin Townsend aspect to it. 



halsinden said:


>



Hal, you're full of awesome, but in this pic, you look like a goat.



halsinden said:


>



 

If Jens Kidman were made of zinc. . . .


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 2, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Do I win?


Wow. I don't know what to say















Besides MOAR.


----------



## død (Dec 3, 2008)

FlyingBanana said:


> Hey....it's Ozzy's son Jack with a blonde wig....



I get that alot!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 3, 2008)

halsinden said:


> i like to call this... 'the bateman'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   Great pics!


----------



## jymellis (Dec 3, 2008)

død;1294430 said:


> I get that alot!



actually man you look identical to my buddy dave when we where in high school. he is now a semi famous tat artist. david szymanski is his name if ya wanna try and look up his art.


----------



## winterlover (Dec 3, 2008)

isn't me, but my pops in a do drag 






was trying to get him to throw up something different but he did the horns...


----------



## yevetz (Dec 3, 2008)

winterlover said:


> isn't me, but my pops in a do drag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## død (Dec 4, 2008)

jymellis said:


> actually man you look identical to my buddy dave when we where in high school. he is now a semi famous tat artist. david szymanski is his name if ya wanna try and look up his art.


 Cool! I'll check him out! Been dying to get some tattoos, and looking at good artists work increases my lust for them


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 4, 2008)

I vote Hal as the winner. He clearly pwns souls. 



XeoFLCL said:


> And now, here's my death metal face.



NATHAAAAAAAAN EXPLOSIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drmosh (Dec 4, 2008)

oh dear


----------



## sami (Dec 4, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I vote Hal as the winner. He clearly pwns souls.
> 
> 
> 
> NATHAAAAAAAAN EXPLOSIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Methilde (Dec 4, 2008)

halsinden said:


> i like to call this... 'the bateman'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, Hevydevy's long lost twin that luckily didn't go bald?  WIN!


----------



## abyss258 (Dec 5, 2008)

halsinden said:


>



This one always reminds me of Chris Broderick


----------



## halsinden (Dec 5, 2008)

abyss258 said:


> This one always reminds me of Chris Broderick



to be honest, one or two people have mentioned the whole chris broderick thing, which is odd. i reckon it must be the hair or something...










or










or










or










or










this is getting a bit weird actually...










H


----------



## arktan (Dec 5, 2008)

No offense but his Ibanez looks better than your ibanez 

*arktan is aware that Hal has a soul-ripping masheen 0v d00m custom but it's not in the pics


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 5, 2008)

halsinden said:


> to be honest, one or two people have mentioned the whole chris broderick thing, which is odd. i reckon it must be the hair or something...
> 
> H



Hey... Chris... can I have your autograph?


----------



## halsinden (Dec 5, 2008)

arktan said:


> No offense but his Ibanez looks better than your ibanez
> 
> *arktan is aware that Hal has a soul-ripping masheen 0v d00m custom but it's not in the pics



it's actually the sole reason i've just sold the RG7620 - it made me look _less_ like brodders.



ZeroSignal said:


> Hey... Chris... can I have your autograph?



sure, come sit on my knee here. now, tell your uncle chrissy-wissy - have you been a good little boy?

H


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 5, 2008)

halsinden said:


> sure, come sit on my knee here. now, tell your uncle chrissy-wissy - have you been a good little boy?
> 
> H



It depends... will I get anally violated if I was bad?

... or if I was good?


----------



## halsinden (Dec 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> It depends... will I get anally violated if I was bad?
> 
> ... or if I was good?



brodders does not violate, brodders simply improves.

violently.

H


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 5, 2008)

halsinden said:


> brodders does not violate, brodders simply improves.
> 
> violently.
> 
> H



Nice job. I just burst out laughing in the middle of a college library.


----------



## abyss258 (Dec 5, 2008)

That's pretty crazy. Long lost twin, man!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 5, 2008)

abyss258 said:


> That's pretty crazy. Long lost twin, man!



You guys do look alike.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 6, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I vote Hal as the winner. He clearly pwns souls.
> 
> 
> 
> NATHAAAAAAAAN EXPLOSIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNN!!!!!!!!!!!


I knew someone would mention it eventually. 

I've been told this before, now I just need to grow out my hair twice the length. And corpsepaint. lots of it.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 7, 2008)

XeoFLCL said:


> I knew someone would mention it eventually.
> 
> I've been told this before, now I just need to grow out my hair twice the length. And corpsepaint. lots of it.



_Mottled_ corpspaint. None of that pussy Immortal crap.


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 7, 2008)

What the fuck?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 7, 2008)

^ Thats what i'm saying!


----------



## lobee (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow Huf!


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 7, 2008)

lobee said:


> Wow Huf!



 haha


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 7, 2008)

You have some really long arms bro!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is another stupid one of me playing a shitty Rogue bass. Biggest piece of shit I have ever played. It would make really good fire wood!


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 2, 2009)

Matt, your drummer looks evil as fuck...

Seriously...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 2, 2009)

Final day of secondary school, me and my man buddy  Obvs me being the long haired fella 







And me and perry today


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 10, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Matt, your drummer looks evil as fuck...
> 
> Seriously...



Looks? He is!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 10, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Final day of secondary school, me and my man buddy  Obvs me being the long haired fella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Cool pics!


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 11, 2009)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Old Pic
> 
> Look how Evil I am!!!



OMG Lmao Matt that is awesome 

I dont really have a lot of pictures of myself but this one makes me look a little creepy


----------



## sami (Feb 11, 2009)

This is definitely the most embarrassing pic of me evar


----------



## renzoip (Feb 11, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Do I win?



I wish, but no! 











... Not too embarrassed by them since I have them in my myspace profile!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Feb 11, 2009)

I think I have a lock on this, but I don't exactly want to post the picture...


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2009)

Do eet.


----------



## sami (Feb 11, 2009)

> > > > > > > > > Randy said:
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > Do eet.



/randy


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2009)

/sami


----------



## PlagueX1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Randy said:


> /sami



Someones been cheating and using Synthollllllllll.


----------



## sami (Feb 11, 2009)

/randy


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Feb 11, 2009)

Randy said:


> Do eet.



[action=E Lucevan Le Stelle]eternally wrecks whatever metal credentials he has left.[/action]

Nothing can save me now... 






...?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Stitch (Feb 11, 2009)

hoshit


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Feb 11, 2009)

Stitch said:


> hoshit


----------



## Groff (Feb 11, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> [action=E Lucevan Le Stelle]eternally wrecks whatever metal credentials he has left.[/action]
> 
> Nothing can save me now...
> 
> ...



Smexy


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 11, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> [action=E Lucevan Le Stelle]eternally wrecks whatever metal credentials he has left.[/action]
> 
> Nothing can save me now...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 11, 2009)

PlagueX1 said:


> Someones been cheating and using Synthollllllllll.



WTF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 12, 2009)

Randy said:


> /sami



Oh shit its Popeye!!


----------



## sami (Feb 12, 2009)

Stitch said:


> hoshit



bwahahahah!!!


----------



## Randy (Feb 12, 2009)

Does it say "I'm the Queen"?


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 12, 2009)

Randy said:


>



could be worse:


----------



## Randy (Feb 12, 2009)

That guy's arms look like when you put a hot dog in the microwave, and you forget to slit it down the middle first.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 12, 2009)

It gets worse, have a hunt around on youtube for Greg Valentino to see what happened to him after that...


----------



## CrashRG (Feb 12, 2009)

"The Man Whose Arms Exploded"

literally. check him out, there was a show on him on TV awhile back and thats what it was titled


----------



## sami (Feb 12, 2009)

and here's his dog


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 12, 2009)

and his pet squirrel:






and his training partner:


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 12, 2009)

Musclor found a competitor! 






But what about......


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Feb 12, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Musclor found a competitor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 12, 2009)

^ That marcus ruhl pic is the one I was trying to find!!! I googlefailed so just went for the next best pic lol.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Feb 12, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> ^ That marcus ruhl pic is the one I was trying to find!!! I googlefailed so just went for the next best pic lol.



His legs are bigger than my waist... by several inches


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 12, 2009)

Lol that one may be uber-shopped, but the real thing is still rather terrifying:







You do kinda wonder whats the point...


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 13, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> Lol that one may be uber-shopped, but the real thing is still rather terrifying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would hate to be his daughter and have him give me a hug......


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 13, 2009)

Id hate to be the guy dating his daughter!!


----------



## jymellis (Feb 13, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> Id hate to be the guy dating his daughter!!


 why its not like he could actually do anything to you if he wanted to lol. you could run circles around him .

me,my wife, and daughter about to go trick or treating (you didnt think i would post a pic of my not wearing a mask did ya)?


----------



## Stitch (Feb 13, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Some of the shit that pitbull breeders do with genetic engineering, so fucked up. These dogs are science experiments.



Well you say that, but I'd venture, unless you are vegetarian that its likely you will at some point eat one of these; a belgian blue:


----------



## sami (Feb 13, 2009)

D:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 14, 2009)

What the hell is that and why has this thread gone so off topic?!?

D:


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 14, 2009)

jymellis said:


> why its not like he could actually do anything to you if he wanted to lol. you could run circles around him .
> 
> me,my wife, and daughter about to go trick or treating (you didnt think i would post a pic of my not wearing a mask did ya)?



  Cool pic!


And yes we need to stay on topic. Only pics of yourself or your friends!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 14, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Some of the shit that pitbull breeders do with genetic engineering, so fucked up. These dogs are science experiments.



Not to go off topic, but it wasn't selective breeding/genetic engineering that caused that. The dog just has a rare disorder which gives it double the muscles of a normal dog. Though I agree, selective breeding etc can be horrible.

Btw that Mushroomhed mask is win.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 14, 2009)

Math class




that brief time with no hair at a soundcheck


----------



## jymellis (Feb 15, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Not to go off topic, but it wasn't selective breeding/genetic engineering that caused that. The dog just has a rare disorder which gives it double the muscles of a normal dog. Though I agree, selective breeding etc can be horrible.
> 
> Btw that Mushroomhed mask is win.


 
thanks man, i made it lol. it is one of those 2 dollar cheesedik jason/hockey masks that glow in the dark. i drew the X-fase on a manilla folder to size. then cut it out and used a craft glue stick to attach my "pattern" then painted it with spray paint. removed the pattern, and there it is. my own glow in the dark X-fase MRH mask


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Feb 15, 2009)

...deliberates whether to go "there"???






Sod it, i apologise to whom i may offend


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 15, 2009)

heavy7-665 said:


> Math class
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Awesome "comb under"!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 15, 2009)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> ...deliberates whether to go "there"???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 WTF!!! Thats funny!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 15, 2009)

I've got a couple good ones for this topic


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 15, 2009)

All three of those pics are awesome!  
Nice job my man!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's me being caught be suprise with the camera! Man i'm a dork sometimes!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 16, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Awesome "comb under"!



I was cold lol


----------



## sami (Feb 17, 2009)

heavy7-665 said:


> Math class



that's friggin hilarious!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 17, 2009)

Chewy!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 17, 2009)

Me and my new hat.....


----------



## yevetz (Feb 17, 2009)

snowhat


----------



## sami (Feb 17, 2009)

thas some serious dandruff there bromang!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 17, 2009)

sami said:


> thas some serious dandruff there bromang!


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Me and my new hat.....



Fix'd for ye'.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 17, 2009)

Randy said:


> Fix'd for ye'.



 Thats awesome!


----------



## sami (Feb 17, 2009)

Randy said:


> Fix'd for ye'.



BWAAHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!    

"It's dangerous to go out alone. Here, take this"


----------



## jymellis (Feb 17, 2009)

Randy said:


> Fix'd for ye'.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 19, 2009)

Living snowman!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 3, 2009)

Damn, my mother just send me those 2 pictures....

1st: me and my sister when I was 3 (1979) with my first ukulele guitar....






2nd: when I was studying guitar making in the USA in 1996 holding my very first handmade neck which I already stained at that time


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 3, 2009)

^ cool pics Patrick.


----------



## sami (Mar 3, 2009)

haha, flannel and old school pepsi can


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 3, 2009)

sami said:


> haha, flannel and old school pepsi can



bud weiser t shirt 

thats was after i cut my long hair lol


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2009)

How old in the second one?


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 3, 2009)

Randy said:


> How old in the second one?



i started building guitars in 1996.... so I was 20


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 3, 2009)

Patrick rockin out in his undies!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 3, 2009)

On the right-






I'd say this one is pretty bad. Especially when you consider that Whitesnake was on.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Randy (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice pecks, Wes.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 13, 2009)

Of the pictures I have available right now, I'd have to say these two, from New Year 2008.

:tanked:







Staring at my girlfriend like a creepy weirdo.


----------



## hairychris (May 15, 2009)

Well, a couple of years ago Lozek came round & cut my hair:






Didn't do a great job of it...!


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 15, 2009)

HAUCH said:


>



 Thats awesome!


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 15, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Of the pictures I have available right now, I'd have to say these two, from New Year 2008.
> 
> :tanked:


----------



## Adamh1331 (May 15, 2009)

Woo! Partay!


----------



## ZachTheRipper (May 15, 2009)

I'm the one being extremely creepy and sweaty.


----------



## yingmin (May 16, 2009)

Adamh1331 said:


> Woo! Partay!


Yep, I was pretty happening that night. My girlfriend looks pretty trashed, but she had a couple sips at most. She's so lightweight it's unbelievable.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 16, 2009)

I have two.

And I do believe they take the cake...

FTMFW:






Dont Ask...Ever:


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 16, 2009)

Wait...

What?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 16, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Wait...
> 
> What?





Craig, on the right, got angry that I wouldn't walk with him to the bus stop - so, I grabbed his hand and marched him down the road, with my sister trailing behind with her phone rofling to the extreme.

Unless you were 'what? -ing' to something else


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 19, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I have two.
> 
> And I do believe they take the cake...
> 
> ...



 The top pic is funny!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 19, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> The top pic is funny!



Yeah, that was my 18th party.

























 I such a kidder


----------



## Xanithon (May 21, 2009)

Either one of these.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 21, 2009)

Trespass said:


> That Tele is mad hot!


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 21, 2009)

Xanithon said:


> Either one of these.


----------



## darbdavys (May 21, 2009)

ZachTheRipper said:


> I'm the one being extremely creepy and sweaty.


lol. btw, WTF IS WRONG WITH GUITARIST'S ACTION??????
or am I the only one too see the lowest string like 3cm above the fretboard?


----------



## ZachTheRipper (May 21, 2009)

darbdavys said:


> lol. btw, WTF IS WRONG WITH GUITARIST'S ACTION??????
> or am I the only one too see the lowest string like 3cm above the fretboard?


Oh god. I did not notice this. He doesn't even play that anymore though.


----------



## Bungle (May 21, 2009)

ZachTheRipper said:


> Oh god. I did not notice this. He doesn't even play that anymore though.


Well, we can certainly see why...


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 22, 2009)

Wow! That action is really high! I never noticed that the first time I saw the pic.


----------



## soliloquy (May 23, 2009)

riding the yellow dragon of....DOOOOOMMMM (We are livin in yellow submarine,
yellow submarine, yellow submarine,
We are livin in yellow submarine,
yellow submarine, yellow submarine.)







after i calmed down...





and much much older pic...


----------



## Xanithon (May 23, 2009)

soliloquy said:


>




epic LOLZ!


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 24, 2009)

Yellow submarine!


----------



## ire_works (May 24, 2009)

Jagermeister fueled:





Me and my buddy mid circle headbanging during Soilwork.





I just felt like sharing the awsomeness of this shirt





???????


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 25, 2009)

^ Dude in that top pic you look a little like Jeff Spicoly for the movie Fast Times At Ridgemont High!


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 25, 2009)

Here is another pic of me and my buddy Brad... DRUNK off of our asses on Burbon Street.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 2, 2009)

Come on! I know you all have some embassing pics of yourselves. Post them up!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 2, 2009)

Being the only tr00 metuhlhead for miles around, I always throw teh hornz when drunk...

It haunts me, it really does...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm on the left. And I never noticed but there is a evil red eyed redheaded monster on the right!


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 2, 2009)

I put this funny pic up on an online dating website and i received a notification

''your pictures have been moderated, reason, we cant clearly distiguish your face on the pictures... ''


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 2, 2009)

^


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 15, 2009)

senior pics








and i was like thirteen or twelve


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 15, 2009)

sami said:


> This is definitely the most embarrassing pic of me evar


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 16, 2009)

^ That is awesome!


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## DaveCarter (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## leandroab (Jun 19, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



Why is it shaped like a pair of balls?


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 19, 2009)

I realised but it was too late


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 19, 2009)

Patrick HairyBallchin


----------



## Jem7RB (Jun 20, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Patrick HairyBallchin



 

I dont think any of my embarrassing pics are postable


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 20, 2009)

Jem7RB said:


> I dont think any of my embarrassing pics are postable


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 20, 2009)

I've got a couple more to contribute.

These are all from a night my family decided to go out and eat together for the first time in literally months.

I had lasagna






I decided my brother needed a dosage of teh brootalz





Here I am looking forlorn and left out.





And this..... I have no idea


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 20, 2009)

damn you guys have lightass blonde hair


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 20, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> And this..... I have no idea



Is that your sister on the left?


----------



## leandroab (Jun 20, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Is that your sister on the left?


*Second Intentions Detected


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 20, 2009)

leandroab said:


> *Second Intentions Detected



No I was going to say that she has the same mobile phone as my sister


----------



## leandroab (Jun 20, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> No I was going to say that she has the same mobile phone as my sister



IT'S A TARP!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes she is my sister.

She is beyond emo. Just being around her makes you want to kill youself.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 20, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Yes she is my sister.
> 
> She is beyond emo. Just being around her makes you want to kill youself.


... Can I have her number?


----------



## leandroab (Jun 20, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Yes she is my sister.
> 
> She is beyond emo. Just being around her makes you want to kill youself.



1- hahahahahaha

2-


Thin_Ice_77 said:


> ... Can I have her number?


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Jun 20, 2009)

This is me at a recent concert i did....apparently i make really funny faces when i play guitar 

P.S Lefty someone needs to kill you for your signature.Cuz i shit bricks when i saw that


----------



## lobee (Jun 20, 2009)

SupaCoolMan2005 said:


>


D:


----------



## ire_works (Jun 20, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Yes she is my sister.
> 
> She is beyond emo. Just being around her makes you want to kill youself.



 Just simply apply sweep picking to the affected area.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 20, 2009)

ire_works said:


> Just simply apply sweep picking to the affected area.


The last time someone tried that, Avenged Sevenfold happened.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 20, 2009)

ire_works said:


> Just simply apply sweep picking to the affected area.






yingmin said:


> The last time someone tried that, Avenged Sevenfold happened.



You know those movie scenes when people spit whatever they are drinking at the moment when burst in sudden explosive laughter?

I just did it right now. A huge chunk of jell-o shot out of my moth straight to the keyboard

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA



SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> P.S Lefty someone needs to kill you for your signature.Cuz i shit bricks when i saw that



What is it? I really want to know, but I have thede internet traumas you know...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 21, 2009)

SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> P.S Lefty someone needs to kill you for your signature.Cuz i shit bricks when i saw that



My sig is making fun of the crab walk

the whole "You lost the game" is a little meme. Same vein as "epic fail" and stuff.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Jun 21, 2009)

no i not mad at the crab walk thing...i shit bricks when i saw you lost the game..i hadnt thought about it in such a long time..it just broke me


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 21, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> My sig is making fun of the crab walk
> 
> the whole "You lost the game" is a little meme. Same vein as "epic fail" and stuff.



I. Hate. You.  It had been months!!!

MONTHS!!!!!


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Jun 21, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> I. Hate. You.  It had been months!!!
> 
> MONTHS!!!!!




i agree its terrible..want to kill him


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 22, 2009)

SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> i agree its terrible..want to kill him



Yes


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 22, 2009)

I made you all lose MUAHAHAHAHAHA

For those of you who dont know what I'm talking about....

Lose The Game


----------



## leandroab (Jun 22, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I made you all lose MUAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> For those of you who dont know what I'm talking about....
> 
> Lose The Game



AW FUCK!

NOW I REMEMBER!!!!!

So I just lost it then...

FUCK!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 22, 2009)

Now you have to post the Most embarrassing pic of yourself! Just like the thread says!


----------



## leandroab (Jun 22, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Now you have to post the Most embarrassing pic of yourself! Just like the thread says!



I'll look for something


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 22, 2009)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Old Pic
> 
> Look how Evil I am!!!


 
that pic rocks!!!!


----------



## rvoteary (Jun 22, 2009)

So uhhh... my tongue just does it's own thing when I'm playing in front of people


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 23, 2009)

rvoteary said:


> So uhhh... my tongue just does it's own thing when I'm playing in front of people


 
New guitar : $1500
New Fender amp used as a foot rest : $900

rock n roll attitude fucked up by your tongue looking like your are giving your bass player a blowjob whilst fret wanking : PRICELESS


----------



## rvoteary (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Jun 23, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> that pic rocks!!!!



He forgot to tell you, this was just before he started to crack the neck of that dog


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 23, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> He forgot to tell you, this was just before he started to crack the neck of that dog


 
i was wondering how they made hotdogs in those Southern States!!!!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 23, 2009)

This is the product of Saturday night....

I'm the one throwing the horns with the bottle to my mouth.


----------



## Origins (Jun 25, 2009)

I don´t really have any pics of myself,
so that´s probably the most embarrassing one:






During my folk metal period


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 29, 2009)

That sword looks pretty cool!


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't ask me what happened here...I don't know 
I'm the d00d on the right


----------



## Randy (Jul 1, 2009)

Why do I feel like I just became witness to a crime of some sort?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



  Hufzan!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 1, 2009)

Randy said:


> Why do I feel like I just became witness to a crime of some sort?


I promise, nobody got harmed that night 
We're were just kinda...dunno....and we didn't even take any drugs!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks like you guys were going to rip his clothes off! His pants are a little pulled down in the back.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 1, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Looks like you guys were going to rip his clothes off! His pants are a little pulled down in the back.


That's a girl which makes this picture even weirder


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> That's a girl which makes this picture even weirder


----------

